# I need help...torque converter...



## dream4rs2 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a 03 w8 avant and purchased new w/ 117 miles on clock. Car sat at dealer for 3 yrs and never sold..until my ignorant sole. If i had only did my homework!! Anyways I love the car but it is love hate. I recently had a torque converter code come up and the car will not lock the converter into final overdrive. So, I also have a leak in the passanger floor in which I vacumed out a 1/2 gallon of water. My comfort control module was under water but apparently not wet. I have it sitting in my house drying. Could this be the culprit of engine code. Also, should I dump this car as I might be facing more $$$ flying out the door...it has 77k. Any help is greatly appreciated..cheers


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: I need help...torque converter... (dream4rs2)*

The torque converter happens and yes its expensive but not that bad considering it wont go out too frequently depending on driving habits. Mine went out at about 75K and the new one has been fine so far at 120k miles. The water issue is likely from a recalled issue. The sunroof drain had an issue and caused that very problem and VW recalled it if I remember correctly. VW may cover damages from its failure and its worth looking into but they recalled it a couple years ago. There are VW techs floating around on here who can better advise you on how to address this and what the exact issue was. Look into getting a warranty from U.S. Fidelis. They offer a fairly comprehensive powertrain warranty that covers the engine, tranny (torque converter) and some of your heating and AC system. It is right around 2k but doesnt all have to be paid up front, it is certainly worth it and will pay itself off with one repair visit to the dealer (most likely). The warranty will cover your car for another 100k miles and yes your vehicle is eligible. I cant tell you if you should keep her, I love mine but 95% of your average consumers would run like hell if they knew about their known issues. I sincerely doubt the water had anything to do with the torque converter failure. I will never get rid of mine, it would break my heart to see her go to auction, mine will become a yard gnome if it eventually dies and isnt worth fixing anymore. Good luck to you.
-Dave


----------



## dream4rs2 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: I need help...torque converter... (vertigoeffect)*

thanks for info..us fidels seems like a deal for any more problems that might arise. I have already replaced the thermostat housing for about 1500 and now the torque converter is craping out. I guess the cam adjusters are next...us fidels here i come!


----------

